# W.H.Arnott Young Co. Ltd.



## Kristjan Elíasson (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi. I´m looking for info of shipbreaker Arnott Young co. Ltd, where they were stationed and how they broke the ship´s. Do any of you have info concerning that company?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Kristjan

Do a Google Search with W.H.Arnott Young Co. Ltd. and numerous pages come up with vessels they have broken up


----------



## Kristjan Elíasson (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi gdynia. Thanks for your reply, but thats what I´ve been doing for several day´s now, that is, googling W.H.A.Y. and I´ve come up with lot´s of info but not the one I´m looking for, i.e. how they did the job and where.
Kristjan


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Kristjan.

Just one small snippet from The Times, I'm afraid:

The Times, Tuesday, Oct 02, 1934
C.P.R. LINER TO BE BROKEN UP
The Canadian Pacific liner Empress of France
has been sold for scrap to Messrs. Arnott,
Young and Co., of Glasgow, and is to be broken
up at their shipbreaking yard on the Clyde. The
price paid is reported to be about £35,000.
The Empress of France is a quadruple screw
turbine steamer of 18,452 tons gross, and was
built at Glasgow by William Beardmore and Co.
in 1913. she has been laid up in the Clyde
since September 28, 1931.

If you Google "Arnott Young" (including the quotes) you'll find some references (for both Web and Images). At a quick glance, seems to have broken up a fair number of ships.

regards,
Martin


----------



## liverbob (Dec 23, 2005)

hi kristan,in the magazine ships in focus record 37 there is indept history of arnott young shipbreakers on the clyde,everything you want to no is there.


----------



## Kristjan Elíasson (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Martin, thats a useful point, I´ve only heard of W.H.Arnott Young in Dalmuir.
Tell me "liverbob", Ships in Focus, is it a monthly magazine or what, and thanks for the reply.
Kristjan


----------



## liverbob (Dec 23, 2005)

hi kristan,ships in focus is published three times a year,the address is john @ marion clarkson,18 franklands,longton,preston, pr4 5pd,phone no 0845 0760078. it is one of the premier ship magazins in the world,


----------



## Kristjan Elíasson (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks again "liverbob", my stupidity is my trademark.
Kristjan


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Kristjan
Arnott Young had two shipbreaking yards, Dalmuir in Glasgow and at Troon in the Firth of Clyde. The Troon yard was a great playground of mine during summer holidays when I was a lad. 
Ships of all types and sizes were laid up on both sides of the North Breakwater (pier) the outer berth ending on a sandy beach. I seem to remember that as the ships were cut up and made lighter they were dragged further up the pier untill they could go no further and the remains were cut up at low tide. From memory most of the cutting was by hand held torches.
This pier had a railway connection running inside the yard and the scrap was removed by train.
I hope this is of some help but it was a while ago. I do remember destroyers, submarines, cargo ships and if I remember correctly a weather ship which had once been a frigate.
The pier scrapped many ships but is now a berth for P & O fast ferries to Belfast. From many tonnes of steel to many tonnes of tourists, a big change for the harbour.
Try a Google search of Troon Harbour and you will see photos of the harbour and should be able to pick out the ferry terminal where Youngs were.
Don


----------



## Kristjan Elíasson (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you very much Don, your info sure is useful, as is all info I can get of that company and its activity.
Kristjan


----------



## bob francis (Sep 27, 2007)

*kristan ships*



liverbob said:


> hi kristan,ships in focus is published three times a year,the address is john @ marion clarkson,18 franklands,longton,preston, pr4 5pd,phone no 0845 0760078. it is one of the premier ship magazins in the world,


that is very interesting i live in australia and was born in preston havent been back for 30 years can you tell me more about this magazine thanks bob


----------

